# First Time Build Questions



## bearsaj99 (Jan 15, 2008)

I am looking at building my first system and really just need a compatability check and some other minor questions.


I am going to use the the hard drive from my previous computer, do I need to buy a new copy of a OS?

Are their anyother parts I should add to my list?

Will this be able to run the latest games? (My specs now can run everything on Medium to Highest settings and Crysis on low)

Are all these parts compatible?


Ultra XVS 700 Watt
Ultra Grid Clear Side ATX Case
x2 XFX NVIDIA GeForce 8600 GT 256 MB XXX Edition(I already have one)
OCZ SLI-Ready Edition Dual Channel 2048MB PC6400 DDR2 800MHz Memory (2 x 1024MB) 
Asus M2N-SLI Motherboard 
AMD A64 X2 6400+ 3.20GHz Retail
Lite-On LH-20A1S SuperAllwrite SATA DVD Burner - 20x DVD±R Burn, 16x DVD±R Read, 8x DVD+RW, 6x DVD-RW, 8x DVD±R DL, 12x DVD-RAM, 48x32x CD-R/RW
My own 150 GB Hard Drive


----------



## bearsaj99 (Jan 15, 2008)

Another question:

Should I upgrade the CPU for a phenom around the same price? (I like the one I chose b/c it comes with fan and is 3.2 GHz and Intels don't get as good of GHz)

If I need a new OS which one do you like best?


----------



## forcifer (Nov 20, 2005)

nope i dont think you can SLI those cards with that motherboard. this really hurts for me to say, but you need to go intel  however, for that price it will be hard to get something that will work. what is your overall price range?


----------



## bearsaj99 (Jan 15, 2008)

My max would be $500 without trading in my current PC. The motherboard is SLI certified???

And why are intels so expensive?

You know thane me here, but what is wrong with AMD's?


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

would pefer to see this in there
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16817139005
or this
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16817171024


----------



## bearsaj99 (Jan 15, 2008)

Those power supplies just don't fit my budget and the Ultra is a good brand and has a LIFETIME WARRANTY!

An Intel CPU for the same price is this one :Intel Core 2 Duo E6300 Processor HH80557PH0362M - 1.86GHz, 2MB Cache, 1066MHz FSB, Conroe, Dual-Core, OEM, Socket 775, Processor


----------



## forcifer (Nov 20, 2005)

AMD has just fallen behind. nvidia wont support (im not 100% sure on this can someone back me up?) amd AM2 with their new 8xxx series in SLI. im all for amd also but they are slower then intel right now, although the phenom BE has been good. tough to call right now, ill see what i can find...


----------



## bearsaj99 (Jan 15, 2008)

Thankyou very much. I could sacrifice other components such as the CD Drive for what I have now which is a BENQ 52x24x52 Seamless Link CD and a External USB DVD RW/CD RW drive. As far as the video cards the requirements just say a Intel or AMD compatible motherboard.

&

I am going to use the the hard drive from my previous computer, do I need to buy a new copy of a OS?

This:
http://www.tigerdirect.com/applications/searchtools/item-details.asp?EdpNo=3241551
&
http://www.tigerdirect.com/applications/SearchTools/item-details.asp?EdpNo=2959594


----------



## forcifer (Nov 20, 2005)

as long as you have the install disk on hand, you should be ok


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

you never scrimp on the psu you cut down on something else
what made me notice it was i am on another thread with the same psu and the computer will not boot
checking the specs the 700w psu has a max output of 500w listed on the manufacturers site


----------



## forcifer (Nov 20, 2005)

dai is 100% correct. didnt see that before....not a good psu. look at the ones he has linked to, or anything by antec, silverstone, seasonic, enermax, pc power and cooling, corsair, OCZ, thermaltake, FSP, and tagan. those are the best brands


----------



## bearsaj99 (Jan 15, 2008)

As far as the video cards with the AMD's the requirements just say a Intel or AMD compatible motherboard. I will go with an Intel though if that is the best thing I can do right now.

I have read a lot and know not to scimp on the PSU, but isn't Ultra a pretty respected manufacturer? I double checked and on Ultraproducts.com (Here) it is listed as 700 Watts and has and 78% efficiency rating and is tested for 100,000 hours. That would run at 546 Watts, seemingly enough for my set up. Anyway I will change to get the nicer PSU if you really insist, but then where can I find a cheap nice quality preferably tool-less case?


----------



## forcifer (Nov 20, 2005)

www.xoxide.com www.performance-pcs.com www.frozencpu.com i recomend antec for cheap, termaltake for tool less (mostly) and silverstone/lian li (exspensive!) for both  kinda hard to find a cheap case thats tool less though...sorry

as for ultra, they are better then they were...but...ehh i would still avoid them


----------



## bearsaj99 (Jan 15, 2008)

Wow thanks for the case tips!! I will search for a new PSU now. Have any other suggestions?

Are Xoxide cases good quality?


----------



## forcifer (Nov 20, 2005)

xoxide in general is pretty good quality i would buy one of their cases if i liked its look  too bad i dont buy cases anymore..o well


----------



## bearsaj99 (Jan 15, 2008)

How about this for my case:
http://www.xoxide.com/xoxide-lustre-x-black.html

This for my PSU:
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16817139005

This for my CPU & Motherboard
http://www.tigerdirect.com/applications/searchtools/item-details.asp?EdpNo=3478226

And what do you guys think about barebones?


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

looks good


----------



## bearsaj99 (Jan 15, 2008)

I found another PSU what do you think about it

Hiper Type-M Ultra-Efficient 630W Mesh Power Supply - Black
This one got 85% effiency and Maximum Power Output: 870W 
Sustained Power Output: 630W 
http://www.xoxide.com/hyper-type-m-630w-black.html


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

it's not a recommended brand go with the previous one
http://www.techsupportforum.com/f255/first-time-build-questions-234007.html#post1395367


----------



## forcifer (Nov 20, 2005)

hiper is better then ultra i wouldnt get them first choice but if it was cheap enough then yea. they are very popular in europe right now.

edit: i stand corrected on ultra power supplies http://jonnyguru.com/modules.php?name=NDReviews&op=Story4&reid=29


----------



## bearsaj99 (Jan 15, 2008)

For the Xoxide Lustre-X Case - Black what size fans do I need to put in, and how do I hook them up to the CORSAIR CMPSU-650TX?


----------



## forcifer (Nov 20, 2005)

it appears hold 4 80mm fans (booo) but only comes with one...great. get 3 of http://www.xoxide.com/quadligblule.html and you will be fine. they connect to the PSU through a 4 pin connection. it will be a little loud, though...


----------



## bearsaj99 (Jan 15, 2008)

What do you guys think about this motherboard?

MSI P6N SLI Platinum LGA 775 NVIDIA nForce 650i SLI ATX Intel Motherboard


----------



## forcifer (Nov 20, 2005)

ehh i would stay away from nvidia chipsets. look for the abit IP35-E. its cheap, and alot of people really like it.


----------



## bearsaj99 (Jan 15, 2008)

I am going to stick with the XFX nForce 680i LT SLI. It is right in my price range. It has the features and more I want. I have read good reviews, even professional ones, and it is by my favored brand XFX. I am going to stick with this motherboard. Now I am deciding between a Q6600 or a Core 2 Duo Conroe 2.66GHz. I might just wait for the prices to drop because I can wait till late April with this machine.

*If my processor was 64 bit, which all my choices are, to I have to use a 64 bit OS or can I use a 32 bit OS?*

*What are the pros and cons of the different bit OS's?*


----------



## forcifer (Nov 20, 2005)

you can get 64 or 32 bit OSes. all procs since like 2004 have 64 bit capability. with 64, you get a little bit more security, a bit more speed, and alot fewer drivers that work. personally, i would stay away from 64bit. people havnt been concentrating on it enough to have a great experience. as for motherboard, i would NOT get the 680i. it isnt not compatible with penryn, or any other future intel processor. for the price of most 680i's, you can get http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813136045 or virtually any P35. if you went p35, i would get http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813131225 because it has a ton of good features and is rock solid. both of the intel motherboards will accept penryn AND ATI crossfire


----------



## bearsaj99 (Jan 15, 2008)

What about the Abit IP35 Pro? It looks nice. I saw some great reviews. Including a great professional review. It seems good and is that P35 you were talking about. Tell me what you think because it looks like my budget is about to be stretched. *Is this board SLI ready?*


----------



## forcifer (Nov 20, 2005)

nope SLI wont work, but crossfire will. its a great board though  i would recomend the asus p5k (NOT the SE version) or DFI blood iron though.


----------



## bearsaj99 (Jan 15, 2008)

Ok so it is going to be the ASUS P5K-E LGA 775 Intel P35 ATX Intel Motherboard. Just to make sure, *is this going to be compatible with the next line of processors?*

And here is my current parts list. I still need a processor, but that is in the works. All I want is a compatibility check and your approval.


ASUS P5K-E LGA 775 Intel P35 ATX Intel Motherboard:4-sunshin
2x XFX GeForce 8600GT 256MB XXX Edition:4-sunshin
Antec earthwatts EA500 ATX12V v2.0 500W Power Supply:4-sunshin _It is an approved brand_
G.SKILL 2GB (2 x 1GB) 240-Pin DDR2 SDRAM DDR2 800 (PC2 6400) Dual Channel Kit Desktop Memory :question:_Compatible with Motherboard?_
Chenming 301 with Large Side Window (Black):4-sunshin
Yate Loon Quad Blue LED Silent Clear 120mm Fan :4-sunshin
3x Quad Blue LED 80mm Fan:4-sunshin


----------



## forcifer (Nov 20, 2005)

yes the p35 will work with penryn. you cannot SLI 2 8600gt's though. i would get one of http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814161211 and crossfire them in the future.


----------



## bearsaj99 (Jan 15, 2008)

Why can't I SLI 2 8600 GT's? They are SLI compatible and they will work on the motherboard.


----------



## bearsaj99 (Jan 15, 2008)

bearsaj99 said:


> Why can't I SLI 2 8600 GT's? They are SLI compatible and they will work on the motherboard.


I need a SLI compatible board because I already have an 8600 GT. So I'm getting a 2nd one so I can SLI.


----------



## forcifer (Nov 20, 2005)

you cant SLI with the IP35 pro. just wont work. you could run 4 monitors though


----------



## forcifer (Nov 20, 2005)

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813131232 will work if you do want SLI and penryn


----------

